# trippy music



## baked brownie (Dec 1, 2005)

somtimes after you bun and u listen to some music its toooooo good.  i started this form so everyone can share songs that sound great when ur high or are really trippy
some songs that i like are:

blue berry yum yum -ludacris      too nice when baked (listenin to it now)
smokin buddha-  Bone Thugs N Harmony-trippy
Exstacy-Bone Thugs N Harmony- sick beat, they talk soo fast
tupac- doesnt matter wat song alway good
snoop dogg- comon its the dogg some nice songs

(sry if u dont like rap/hip hop, like all types of music just listen to that more often) 

plz post any songs u think are good


----------



## MonkeyBanger (Dec 16, 2005)

music is wonderful stonned. i can appreciate almost all kinds.
a sun that never sets - neurosis (what im listening to now)
converting vegetarians - infected mushroom
bacteria - infected mushroom
dance with the devil - immortal technique


----------



## skunk (Dec 16, 2005)

i hate to break yalls rap and rock rythyme but how about waylon jennings just the good ol boys from the dukes of hazzard . you want me to sing it to you lol.okay then what about (killin time) by clint black or even (alabama ) dixie land delight . i dont think you all want to hear that though from the kinda music you all listen too.


----------



## baked brownie (Dec 17, 2005)

it dont matter wat kind of music u listen too....it's all good when ur baked


----------



## skunk (Dec 17, 2005)

ok then try tuesdays gone by hank williams junior .very mellow .


----------



## puffadder (Dec 17, 2005)

Hey Skunk,
Gotta' go with you on the Hank Jr. You can't go wrong with Bocephus, also, how about a little Charlir Robison "Big City Blues"?


----------



## FrostyNugz420 (Dec 18, 2005)

Just throw in Pink Floyd's "Umma Gumma", fire up a fat one, and lay back and enjoy yhe ride.


----------



## Themanwithnoname (Dec 18, 2005)

on another music forum a couple months ago someone recomended Porcupine TRee and i would just like to thank them because their awsome. IVe been listening to radiohead and some underground rap like JEdi Mind Tricks..all good stoned or sober


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 19, 2005)

Try "Lose" or "Stealing Happy Hours" or even "Beyond the Gray Sky" by 311.  Even if you're not a big fan it sounds killer.  The way Tim Mahony plays guitar is hypnotizing at times.


----------



## phuch (Dec 30, 2005)

70 volt parade


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Dec 30, 2005)

led zeppelin, because you can't deny Jimmy Paige


----------



## FrostyNugz420 (Dec 30, 2005)

Hell Yeah BC!!! No one can touch Led Zeppelin!


----------



## phuch (Jan 7, 2006)

Can you belive no one has mentioned the good ole grateful dead?

"From day to day just letting it ride you get so far away from how it feels inside. You 
can't let go 'cause you're afraid to fall till the day may come when you can't feel at all." GD


----------



## pranicfever (Jan 7, 2006)

Hey ya'll those are some good suggestions... lotta great music.
I myself listen to things like:
*Janis Joplin * - Her voice is like nothing else when your baked
*Lil' wyte* - when your in the mood.. tottally good
*VAST* - The album Visual Audion Sensory Theater is one of the best albums i've ever gotten stoned to.. It's both great sober and takes ya away stoned.. It's amazing

Just about anything sounds great when your high, Like i totally hated the Song Beverly Hills by Weezer till one night me and the crew were out riding.. It changed my point of view on the song. I love it now.. It helps me remember that night.
Certin Songs I'll always love cos it's like a theme song to each night me and my friends or I had spent blazin' it up. 

* "Here's to the nights that I'll never remember, With the friends I'll never forget"*


----------



## Mutt (Jan 7, 2006)

Let's see. 

Morning stone: Dire Straits, CCR, Jeff Beck, Sevie Ray and Dbl. Trbl., good 'ole Willie Nelson, I can go on and on.

Afternoon buzz:  NIN further down and hurt albums (have to listen from beggining to end), Ministry, System fo the down, you get the picture.

Evening buzz: Garcia and Grisman, Garcia Band, The Dead, Rusted Root, Phish, Zepplin, oh I can go on forever on this one.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 9, 2006)

In Memory of Elizebeth Reed by The Allman Brothers, the live version.


----------



## phuch (Jan 12, 2006)

How about the string cheese incident or widespread panic?


----------



## The haze one (Jan 12, 2006)

how  bout ne underground, any Bob Marley, and any SUBLIME those are all key when im blazed


----------



## pranicfever (Jan 12, 2006)

humm The Marshel Tucker Band...


----------



## Insane (Jan 12, 2006)

When Im stoned music becomes much more than just something to listen to, it becomes another type of experience, as long as the weed is good. I also play the guitar and I usually play some of my best stuff when Im stoned, or maybe Im just soo stoned that any old shit sounds good lol


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 12, 2006)

Steve Miller Band

Fly like an Eagle.....

I am, I am!


----------



## SmokeStar21 (Jan 14, 2006)

Here is the good stuff it is worth waiting for.   
Artist: South park mexican  Song: mary go round 
Artist: Geto boys              Song: mind playin tricks on me 
Artist: Outkast                 SOng: humble mumble 
Artist: Three six mafia        Song: Stay fly

Check out Lazy Sunday it is a funny rap thing done by chris parnell and adam sanberg(from SNL).  You can go to google and just type in lazy sunday and watch the music video.


----------



## spliffy (Jan 18, 2006)

jungle mix

LOL


----------

